# nVidia und Xorg: no devices found

## reyneke

Hallo!

nachdem ich meinen Xserver errfolgreich nach /usr/lib migrieren konnte (siehe Posting zu check_migrate_return), tauch ein neuer Fehler auf:

X meldet beim Starten:

```
no devices found
```

Laut /var/log/Xorg.0.log erkennt er jedoch meine Karte. Der Treiber ist auch geladen.

Es macht auch keinen Unterschied, ob ich Kernel-2.6.{9|10|11} benutze.

Meine derzeitige Software ist:

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 mit USE="-sdk -dlloader", da sonst Problem mit libbitmap.a

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r5

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.{9|10-r7|11-r{2|3}}

Die Grafikkarte ist eine nVidia Geforce FX 5900 Go in einem Toshiba Satellite 5200-903.

Ich bastle jetzt schon über eine Woche an meiner graphischen Oberfläche rum und komme nicht wirklich weiter. Deshalb wäre ich wirklich dankbar, wenn jemand meinen Arsch in die richtige Richtung kicken würde. 

Leider kann ich nicht mit exakten Auszügen aus der Fehlermeldung oder dem Log dienen, da ich auf mein parasitäres redmond'sches OS zurückgreifen muß, um in's Inet zu kommen (es sei den, jemand sagt mir, wie ich links2 mit der URL für automatische Proxy-Konfigration füttere).

Besten dank schonmal und Grüße aus dem sonnigen Southampton!

reyneke,

----------

## Blackdream

zeige deine xorg.conf

deine Xorg.0.log (reichen die WW  :Wink:  ) und wir können die helfen; ach ja die Fehlermeldung heißt das irgendwas mit der Maus oder Tastatur config nicht geht  :Wink: 

----------

## reyneke

Hmm ... dann müsste das ja auch mit AllowMouseOpenFail in den Serverflags gehen. Wie oben bereits erwähnt, heb ich Probleme, irgendwelche Auszüge aus dateien zu posten, da ich grade über Windows im Netz bin und auf dieser NTFS-Partition keine Schreibrechte habe. Klar läßt sich das einrichten, aber ich frage mich, ob's ds rentiert.

Dein Tip war auf jeden Fall hilfreich, ich hab das bis jetzt immer auf die GraKa bezogen.

Dann werd ich mal an der Config drehen  ...

Bis später,

reyneke.

----------

## reyneke

Hallo nochmal!

Also, ich hab jetzt Xorg am laufen - allerdings in recht kleiner Aufloesung und ohne Hardware-Beschleunigung ...

Das Problem tritt generell nur auf, wenn ich versuche, nvidia statt nv als Treiber zu verwenden. 

An der Maus kann's irgendwie IMO auch nicht liegen, denn das Device existiert, reagiert und ist auch korrekt in der xorg.conf angegeben.

Hier trotzdem mal ein paar Infos:

 *Xorg-X11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> ...

 

Kann damit jemand was anfangen? In den Logs steht leider auch nciht mehr ...

Gruss,

reyneke.

----------

## reyneke

auch ein update der Treiber nach 1.0-7167-r1 brachte keine Verbesserung ...

----------

## Louisdor

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Kann damit jemand was anfangen? In den Logs steht leider auch nciht mehr ... 

  *Blackdream wrote:*   

> zeige deine xorg.conf
> 
> deine Xorg.0.log (reichen die WW  ) und wir können die helfen; ach ja die Fehlermeldung heißt das irgendwas mit der Maus oder Tastatur config nicht geht 

 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## reyneke

Na gut ...

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

 *Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) No devices detected.
> 
> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

Mein Laptop unterstuetzt kein APM. Die xorg.conf lief mit allen frueheren Installationen von XFree und Xorg seit XFree4.3. Das Keyboard-Layout wird unter X auch nicht geladen; ich schreibe mit englischem Layout.

So langsam kriege ich das Gefuehl, dass im System etwas Grundlegendes kaputt ist ... Ich stehe kurz vor einem "emerge -e world".

Kann es an der USE="-dlloader -sdk" liegen, dass der Treiber nicht laeuft?

Gruss,

reyneke.

edit:

Das Layoutproblem ist gelöst. War ein richtig dummer Fehler bei "Keyboard0", siehe oben...

----------

## reyneke

dezenter *Push*

<edit>

und noch'n Push ... hat denn keiner mehr 'ne Idee?

Ich hab den Treiber erneut installiert, da ich ein Problem mit den Nodes meines Dateisystems hatte und einen Zusammenhang ausschliessen wollte. Leider bisher ohne Erfolg.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand noch einen Tip für mich hätte. Läuft der neue nVidia-Treiber bei Euch denn ohne Probleme?

Gruß,

reyneke.

</edit>

----------

## reyneke

 :Confused:  Here we go again!

----------

## Louisdor

Hast' denn mal versucht mit X --configure die xorg.config neu zu machen, nur mal so als Test?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## reyneke

jap! Keine Chance.

----------

## detlef

Hi,

Habe mich jetzt auch vier Tage mit meiner MX4000 rumgeärgert...

Schlußendlich läufts mit den aktuellen Treibern aussm Portage(1.0.7..)

Aber Freevo maulte rum mit "no devices found"

Emerge mal libsdl neu. - Das wars hier.

HTH

Detlef

----------

## reyneke

Hi!

Also an libsdl scheint's nicht gelegen zu haben. Gleiche Fehlermeldung wie vorher.

Ich habe Xorg allerdings nicht mehr neu kompiliert, da ich das unabhängig davon heute schonmal mit ohne USE="-dlloader -sdk" gemacht habe. Ich wollte gegenchecken, ob's am FS-Fehler der letzten Tage lag (s.o.). Hat aber auch nicht geklappt - ebenfalls selbe Fehlermeldung, daß eine Funktion in libbitmap.a und .so gleichzeitig definiert sei: "Module load failure".

Es ist ein Dilemma...

Werde also morgen das Xorg nochmal "gegen" die neue libsdl mergen. Danke auf alle Fälle für den Tip.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

